# James Wesley Rawles - Survival List of Lists



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Check this page out.

There is a basic text list on the page as well as a hyperlink to a more advanced list.

The advanced list is a downloadable "list of lists".

I can't tell you what to trust and what not to trust as far as the advanced list. It is an Excell spreadsheet. I have downloaded it.

Each person must chose their own path.

I tried to upload the list to the forum but could not do so.

Tried to convert to PDF but was taking too long.

May do so later on, but right now my kid needs dinner.

SurvivalBlog?s Quick-Start Guide for Preparedness Newbies - SurvivalBlog.com


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just starting my series of his books. 
Awesome list.


----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

The plot lines are interesting, although I think he walks on eggshells around certain demographic issues in order to reach a broader, more P.C. audience. I reckon he sells more books that way. What bothers me about his books are the constant detailed ads and product endorsements. Instead of saying "Jones smashed the door open forcefully, rushing in to her rescue...", Rawles would say, "Jones utilized his Sears Craftsman Mark IV 1.5 lb. long-bit sledge hammer, which he'd purchased for $34.95 at Home Depot after his mail-in rebate, to smash the door open forcefully..." After a while you just groan....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Good list but also X-ref it against your lifestyle. Buy what you use, use what you buy.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Agree 100%. Don't just buy shit to have shit that was on the list.



DadofTheFamily said:


> Good list but also X-ref it against your lifestyle. Buy what you use, use what you buy.


----------

